# Shimano MW80 boot or Northwave Celcius?



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I commute 44 miles roundtrip everyday throught the winter in the frigid northeast. I'm tired of the booties and toe warmer routine so I'm looking to get one of the boots listed above. Anyone here have any preference to either? I need to keep my feet warm and dry in temps down in the single digits(F) and still keep the ability to walk once I step off the bike.

Thanks.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

The Northwave Celsius seems like a MTB'er shoe, so you might try mtbr.com for feedback if you've not already looked there. Just my $.02- full refund if not satisfied.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't like booties much either. Unfortunately I've never found anything else that will keep my toes as warm.


----------



## woodway (Nov 28, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I don't like booties much either. Unfortunately I've never found anything else that will keep my toes as warm.


Lake winter shoes. I mountain bike and commute to work in them. Yes they are expensive, but they are durable and will last a long time if you take care of them.

http://www.lakecycling.com/Departments/Mens-Cycling-Shoes/Mens-Winter-Cycling-Shoes.aspx


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll second the Lakes, warmest winter shoes I've found. Buy them large so you can fit an extra thick or extra pair of socks in them.


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

The Northwaves are really nice. They're too warm to wear in the upper 40s. We haven't had any really cold weather here yet, so I can't say how well they work in the teens, though.

They fit really nice and aren't nearly as huge and bulky as the Lakes. I wouldn't think that riding with the Lakes would be much fun...

I have never seen the shimanos, so I can't comment on them.

If you're ordering the Northwaves online, size up vs their chart. I wear a 44 in Specialized and a 45 in Sidi and the chart told me a 44. They were short. So, I bought 45s and they fit perfectly. They fit wider like Specialized rather than slim like Sidi.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Don't buy the Sidi winter boots not very warm at all.


----------

